# Baozi (Filled steam buns)



## Damien (Mar 18, 2011)

When I lived in Japan this was a popular food that could be found in a steamy box near the register at any good "conbini" (Convenience store). These buns in Japan were filled with all sorts of fillings like Bean paste, Curried meats, vegetables or even pizza toppings. The Japanese names for them were azukemon, pizzamon, currymon, named depending on the filling inside. The chinese name for them are Baozi or Mantou. I'll be sharing a link to a recipe I found online and plan on making these on my next 3 days off. I think I'll use up some Gyoza filling I have in the freezer and maybe doing some ground chicken, garlic and green onion with some sort of a yakitori glaze mixed in. 

http://saltysavorysweet.blogspot.com/2008/05/mantou-and-bao-shfu.htm

If You guys try this in the next few days, let me know how it turned out for you. 

-Damien
(Hope posting a link to a blogs recipe isn't against the rules here)


----------



## Damien (Mar 18, 2011)

So it appears that linking to the recipe page is prohibited. Just go to Salty / Savory / Sweet and do a search in the blog for Baozi. It should come up as the first link on the page.

-Damien


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Damien said:


> So it appears that linking to the recipe page is prohibited. Just go to Salty / Savory / Sweet and do a search in the blog for Baozi. It should come up as the first link on the page.
> 
> -Damien



I thought it was okay to post links.  I just copy the http address into my post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2011)

Damien said:


> So it appears that linking to the recipe page is prohibited. Just go to Salty / Savory / Sweet and do a search in the blog for Baozi. It should come up as the first link on the page.
> 
> -Damien


 
Got it!  Looks like a simple recipe, should make some good buns on the weekends.  Thanks!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I thought it was okay to post links.  I just copy the http address into my post.




Sometimes it isn't about what we do or don't allow and more about what the other end of the link thinks about it.


----------



## Damien (Mar 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Sometimes it isn't about what we do or don't allow and more about what the other end of the link thinks about it.


Yup.. that's it.. Strangely it comes up as a bad link if you link to the recipe directly. 

-Damien


----------



## Claire (Mar 19, 2011)

Is this what we called manapua in Hawaii?  A steamed bun filled with char sui, sometimes stamped on top with the makers mark?


----------



## spork (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm terribly inept with doughs, but I'd like to try making these.  I have a specific question: what exactly is that square of paper stuck to the bottom?  And, a general question: steamed bun filling recipes please.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2011)

spork said:


> I'm terribly inept with doughs, but I'd like to try making these. I have a specific question: what exactly is that square of paper stuck to the bottom? And, a general question: steamed bun filling recipes please.


 
That is waxed paper for allowing it to rise and to pick them up gently before they are steamed. It seems that just about any filling can be used.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 20, 2011)

We eat Red Bean paste, char sui bau, custard bau for breakfast, this is lunch or dinner.





Ps the wax paper is to stop them sticking to the bamboo steamer.


----------



## Damien (Mar 20, 2011)

Claire said:


> Is this what we called manapua in Hawaii?  A steamed bun filled with char sui, sometimes stamped on top with the makers mark?


Claire, Yes, basically the same thing as Manapua. Only difference is the varying styles of fillings. 

-Damien


----------



## Damien (Mar 20, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> We eat Red Bean paste, char sui bau, custard bau for breakfast, this is lunch or dinner.
> View attachment 10282
> 
> View attachment 10283
> ...


These look amazing. Thank you for sharing!

-Damien


----------



## Damien (Mar 20, 2011)

spork said:


> I'm terribly inept with doughs, but I'd like to try making these.  I have a specific question: what exactly is that square of paper stuck to the bottom?  And, a general question: steamed bun filling recipes please.



The waxed paper is to prevent sticking. I've also seen noted and used a piece of lettuce in the bottom of the steamer basket. 

I've done some searching for filling ideas. The following are pages with recipes or my own ideas.

-Char Siu pork
Char Siu Recipe (Chinese barbecue pork) | China | Whats4Eats
-Gyoza filling
(There are quite a few recipes for Gyoza filling, choose for your tastes)
-Yakitori chicken pieces, garlic and sauce
-Ground chicken, leeks or spring onion and yakitori sauce
-Minced curry vegetables and meat (Beef, chicken or pork)

-Damien


----------

